# Crystal River FL



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

A nice picture of grandson Ryan with Zio during a family outing to Crystal River 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, adorable! Ryan looks like a little SCUBA pro! And Zio looks great too. :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Both of them are cuties. So, you are teaching your grandson to snorkle huh? he sure looks like a little water baby, I love to see kids that age so confident in the water. Did you go up to see the manatee's?


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What a great shot....One to be cherished
in the years to come. I love to see kids
building wonderful childhood memories.


----------



## RemingtonYoung (Aug 6, 2010)

best friends


_SPAM removed by moderator, RFD_


----------

